# Pest Roaches as Feeders



## SkittishMale (Mar 13, 2014)

Has anyone thought of culturing American, German or Oriental cockroach to be used as feeders? I ask this because I know people like to try new things and these species can be obtained easily and for free and I know that the German roach is a small species that goes through their life cycle quicker. Also, what would be the legality of culturing something that is designated as a pest?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 13, 2014)

Not sure about laws, but hobbiest have used the pest for years. Too bad infested neighborhoods don't raise mantis in their homes to rid them of them.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 13, 2014)

In New Jersey, all I had to do was go to the kitchen at night. There were enough feeders for an army of mantids.


----------



## Ranitomeya (Mar 13, 2014)

It's not recommended that you attempt to culture pest species unless you're very well-prepared to prevent escapes. If you live in a building with other people, I'd definitely avoid culturing pest roaches.

If you're talking about capturing pest species, I'd avoid doing so unless you're sure they haven't come in contact with the various toxic compounds commonly found in the home and any insecticides.


----------



## Falconerguy (Apr 10, 2014)

I'd suggest avoiding it and using dubia or turkish roaches instead. I don't think the risk would be worth the reward in this case.


----------



## I_love_mantids (Apr 10, 2014)

you can buy german roaches.


----------



## PookaDotted (Apr 10, 2014)

I agree with not culturing a pest species unless you are ready to deal with escapees.


----------

